# Worth getting into 2001 model receiver like this one?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

This is a list of audio equipment I can get for $60:

sony 5 disc changer( cdp-ce515) - no remote
yamaha av receiver (rx-v495) - no remote
pair of acoustic monitor system one LE 101(I think these might be white van speakers)


Anyways, that's an entry level 2001 yamaha 5.1 receiver that is of most interested. It seems like a good deal and I'm just looking for something that works on a small budget. I have my vintage marantz receiver hooked up to the HT but would like to use the marantz as a stereo system in the bedroom.

I'd appreciate feedback on the values of price, reliability, upgradability, and of course sound quality. There are tons of cheap receivers on craigslist and I'm just curious if it's worth jumping into, or a waste of effort and something I should avoid. Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would pass and spend a little more on something more up to date. No remotes is going to make it a pain to control and none of the latest equipment will connect up properly. If I did buy it, it would be what I would use in the bedroom. :huh:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

drwang84 said:


> This is a list of audio equipment I can get for $60:
> 
> sony 5 disc changer( cdp-ce515) - no remote
> yamaha av receiver (rx-v495) - no remote
> pair of acoustic monitor system one LE 101(I think these might be white van speakers)


For $60 I'll get it and give it away or resale :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

Now ... if you mean $600; that's another story :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I would pass and spend a little more on something more up to date. No remotes is going to make it a pain to control and none of the latest equipment will connect up properly. If I did buy it, it would be what I would use in the bedroom. :huh:


I assume a universal remote like the ones logitech manufacture would work ok? Not sure if all of the features would work if I use a universal remote, but maybe you guys can answer that. It's going to hook up to a pair of floorstanding aiwa speakers and klh rear speakers i have in the garage collection dusk. The tv is an old rear projector tv. So I don't need something particularly hi-tech like hdmi and such,... yet.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Universal has the RX-V495 in their IR database, so you would be good to go with it, but I do not see the Sony CE515. :huh:


----------

